# Ongoing Bottom Bracket Frustration 2015 F2



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi all, 

Yet again my FSA BB30 w/ 24mm spindle reducers is making noise and it's driving me crazy, mostly that this is an annual problem. I found a thread I started about two years ago, and did a search, but don't see a solution to this concern. I want a bottom bracket that isn't a pain in the butt. The Praxis conversion kit two years ago wasn't compatible with the F2 BB shell. Anyone know of anything new in the past couple of years? 

Thanks,


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

You're S.O.L. 

I think you have a 2014, not a 2015? I don't know of any other manufacturer doing what felt has. (It's actually a good idea over using retaining rings) But creates a compatibility problem. No one is going to come up with a BB adapter for just a few frames that are now 4-5 years past.

Your options are:
Remove and grease your BB regularly.
Get a new crank with a 30mm spindle. 

https://praxiscycles.com/wp-content/uploads/PRAXIS-FRAME-GUIDE.pdf
FELT F1, F2, AND Z1 - 2011-2014 versions of these frames used Felt’s custom Carbon BB30 with a non-removable carbon sleeve/lip. Also “FRD” versions (see photo) This custom shell prevents installation of the Praxis Conversion BB.
2015 F1, F2, AND Z1 models of these frames now use regular
aluminum BB30 and are good for installation.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

It's a 2015, but if memory serves me right, basically the same as the 2014. Otherwise, I fear you are right about my options. I emailed Praxis to ask if they had anything that would work.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I had the issue you are having but only once. It’s been flawless since. I do keep it clean and pull it apart maybe twice a year and re grease it. I don’t find it that big an inconvenience and most likely would do this with any bike.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks. Sadly, I drove over the bike last week in my garage. It was a 2014 as tlg thought, not 2015. Looking at crash replacement with an FR1, but it ain't cheap. :cryin:


----------



## Ken in Vista (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry about to hear about your bike, but I'm posting in case this is helpful to others. 

Based on this post from a few years ago I purchased a KCNC bottom bracket adapter for my Felt which also has the inner carbon shell and came stock with BB30 bearings and spindle reducers. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/felt/bb30-bottom-bracket-solution-felt-f1-329983.html

It installed easily and so far it's been working great.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

And it just might be the thing if the FR1 (shipped Friday!) has the same concern. Thanks.


----------

